

Hacker News trends - mqt
http://collison.ie/blog/?p=50

======
kingnothing
I'm surprised linux usage is that high. Granted, it's been my main OS for ~six
months now, but it still surprises me.

~~~
cstejerean
Nothing that surprising if you think of the target audience. 47% of the users
are not on Windows. If you were to look at something like Facebook I think the
numbers would be significantly different.

